# ANYONE FROM THE SOUTHWEST DEVON AND CORNWALL



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all,if anyone from this area or if anyone fancys a drive down,going to have abit of a get together,nothing major just abit of a whos who down this way this sunday,if anyones interested let me know and we can arrange a meeting point

so far its going to be:

myself ttr
my bro ttc
mate ttc

thanks


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

I'd like to join you but working this weekend.

Next time maybe :?:

Nigel


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Nigel

shame your working bro,no worrys this should be the first of many! my mate is picking up his new ttc on friday and my bro gets his back from the body shop so seemed a good excuse to all get together!

Having a full respray on my ttr soon but hopefully we can arrange another meet before work is started on it

let me know

thanks

Luis


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi luis

it will be good to do something down our way :!:

are you in touch with mike (elegant spoon) in plymouth :?:

please keep in touch if and when you have anything else planned.

your full respray sounds exciting. paint problems or just fancied it :?:

thanks mate

nigel


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi nigel,

can u pm elegent spoon for me as i cant find him in the member search,been in touch with him in the past!

Im spraying my car..............can't say the colour its a surprise!!!!! dont think its been done before!!!!! watch this space! decided im going to start work on it next sunday and sprayed the following week!

And yes your right we need abit more going on down this way!we defenatly have the location!!!! iv seen alot more tt's recently a blue sport ttc with a hot blonde driving it!!!!

have a good weekend bro

Luis


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi luis

i pmd mike, hope he gets in touch with you

i take it you are not having an original audi colour :?:

i cannot wait to see the pics

have a good weekend

nigel


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Hellooooooo!

Thanx for the PM nigel 

When were you thinking about meeting on sunday? I might be able to meet depending upon time as I'm gettin ready to move house!

Let me know 

Mike


----------



## kularoos (Feb 11, 2008)

well hello there


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

under my message is a pm(private message) symble click that and send me message through that bro,


----------



## kularoos (Feb 11, 2008)

did u get message


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

na bro i didnt ill send u one


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Good to see there are a few of us in the Sunny South West - would be interested in joining in with anything or meeting up

Stewart


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

sotgn said:


> Good to see there are a few of us in the Sunny South West - would be interested in joining in with anything or meeting up
> 
> Stewart


Agree!


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi gentlemen,

where is this castle combe??

im not going anywhere at the moment!!! car is in pieces!!!

windows have just been tinted and paint has arrived!!!!

i should be sprayed by next weekend!!!!!!

we should meet up soon let me know when your all free and we can really go to town on the meet!!

thanks

Luis


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm up for a local meet if anyone else is?


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi mike,

hows the new house??

spent all day down the bodyshop!! the car should be sprayed tomorrow!!

all thats left is the boot, bumpers, hardtop,bonnet.........etc etc all the delights of a full respray! hehehhehehehe

im looking to be ready for next weekend so maybe you would like to make arrangements for then??

thanks

Luis


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Sounds like a plan! I move tomorrow 

Next weekend should be fine with me! We thinking a quick local meet or a bit of a drive?

Mike


----------



## chipps007 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys ...

Please keep me in the picture if you have any future plans ... Devon / Cornwall especially ! 8)


----------



## playboy711 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all from this part of the world!! heheheh

any of you still up for a meet lets get it on!! car been sprayed and the weather is looking hot!!!

let me know numbers interested and when u are free,

im in with my flip ttr
my bro is down in his coupe!
and so should be my other mate in his coupe

look forward to hearing from u guys

thanks

Luis


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi luis

work permitting i'm up for a meet one weekend

let me know

nigel [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there any chance of maybe an ex TT owner could come?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Thought I would just say hi :wink:


----------

